

WebInno21 in Cambridge, MA - brlewis
http://www.webinnovatorsgroup.com/2009/03/02/announcing-the-webinno21-demo-companies/

======
brlewis
Who else is going to WebInno? I'll be there wearing a Pentax K-100D.

